# ‘Blacklisted’ US woman lands in Islamabad, protests deportation



## Mandalorian_CA

ISLAMABAD: An American woman with her name being on a blacklist landed at the Islamabad airport on Sunday.

Murray Maude, aged 80, flew in from Manchester via a Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flight, PK-702.





The Federal Investigation Agency’s (FIA) immigration officers intercepted the elderly woman for being on the blacklist.

Upon being informed of her deportation, she refused to fly back to the USA and started screaming.

She laid down on the floor of the airport in protest and insisted that she be allowed to stay in the country.

When contacted, officials of the US embassy in Islamabad reached the airport and tried to prevail upon the woman but to no avail.

Sources say she had arrived in Pakistan on a six-month visa back in 2001 but stayed put despite her visa having expired. She returned to her home country in 2013, due to which she was put on the blacklist by FIA.

A spokesperson for the national flag carrier said the woman would be sent back via the airline’s Manchester-bound flight on Monday. Airport officials, in the meantime, are providing her all the facilities.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

How curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

masterchief_mirza said:


> How curious.



I find it hilarious LOL


----------



## Rogue1

Please let her stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Rogue1 said:


> Please let her stay.



No , we only allow Afghans to stay , our muslims brothers, Ummah ka Chumma

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rogue1

Reporters should do a real story.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

This sounds like the opening page of a clickbait mystery package....80 yr old American woman screams on floor of Pakistani airport to be allowed INTO the country. You'll be amazed when you find out why.....

I would so click on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rogue1

Its also a great idea for outsourcing elderly care to pakistan. She probably doesn't want to be put in a home in US so she decided to be someones Dhadhi.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Rogue1 said:


> Its also a great idea for outsourcing elderly care to pakistan. She probably doesn't want to be put in a home in US so she decided to be someones Dhadhi.



I have no idea , the point is 80 years old and Black listed ?? hmmm


----------



## Imad.Khan

In Australia they used to have a special Visa for people that wanted to spend their retirement age in the country, they pay a fair amount around $250K and are then looked after by the state. 

Maybe we should also start something similar and let the elderly people speed their twilight years in the peaceful North as long as they bring in their wealth with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genghis khan1

In US they will hold you on airport detention area and send you back on the first flight, but in Pakistan PIA provided her hotel. Per koi Pakistani hota tu os ki Airport per khuir keraty. 

Wasay who is she and why is she blacklisted.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> I have no idea , the point is 80 years old and Black listed ?? hmmm



80 year old cant be a spy?


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Genghis khan1 said:


> In US they will hold you on airport detention area and send you back on the first flight, but in Pakistan PIA provided her hotel. Per koi Pakistani hota tu os ki Airport per khuir keraty.
> 
> Wasay who is she and why is she blacklisted.



Bro she is 80 years old . You wanna put an 80 year old in detention ?



-blitzkrieg- said:


> 80 year old cant be a spy?



Highly unlikely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Bro she is 80 years old . You wanna put an 80 year old in detention ?
> 
> 
> 
> Highly unlikely



I think its better we leave that to be decided by the concerned authorities..


----------



## Rusty

80 year old... behaves like a child... yep, she's Pakistani.


----------



## Yaseen1

i think we should not blacklist passport for such old woman,it is inhuman act as such old woman is in no position to commit any crime,only possibility and her usefulness here is that she marry a young boy who wants u.s nationality


----------



## GumNaam

So...lemme get this straight...Pakistan is now deporting white americans???


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

What happened if it was usa?


----------



## khail007

Sheikh Rauf said:


> What happened if it was usa?


Definitely they will deport her; no excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Woman in Pakistan since 2001 to 2013. Report does not say why she is in Pakistan again. Could have been defrauded and blacklisted by someone. Lets wait for the whole story as this one gives us absolutely nothing.


----------



## LeGenD

Speechless.


----------



## Baz

CIA Agent?


----------



## Jinn Baba

May be, having spent so many years in Pakistan, she just missed the life there  May be she was craving a good Haleen or Nihari  I too want to know her story now.


----------



## Rogue1

Perhaps she is a missionary or part of some cult.


----------



## xyxmt

Like Imran said, Tabdeeli will make Pakistan so Goras will line up to live in this Country....this elderly lady is just want to be the first one in the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

She is 80.....what risk is she. Let apply common sense


----------



## Longhorn

Imad.Khan said:


> In Australia they used to have a special Visa for people that wanted to spend their retirement age in the country, they pay a fair amount around $250K and are then looked after by the state.
> 
> Maybe we should also start something similar and let the elderly people speed their twilight years in the peaceful North as long as they bring in their wealth with them.


There is actually a market for this.
Many people rent out their homes in the UK and use the income to go and live abroad where the cost of living is lower. 
I have known people who go to Thailand where they they can live in a hotel with daily room service and have their food cooked for them and still pay less than the rental income they are receiving.
Great potential if the market can be harnessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Illegal immigrants from USA. Build a wall to stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

There is more to the story. You don't just get blacklisted for fun.


----------



## Keysersoze

Yaseen1 said:


> i think we should not blacklist passport for such old woman,it is inhuman act as such old woman is in no position to commit any crime,only possibility and her usefulness here is that she marry a young boy who wants u.s nationality


Old enough to be put on a black list
...plenty of old criminals in the world


----------



## Longhorn

Imad.Khan said:


> In Australia they used to have a special Visa for people that wanted to spend their retirement age in the country, they pay a fair amount around $250K and are then looked after by the state.
> 
> Maybe we should also start something similar and let the elderly people speed their twilight years in the peaceful North as long as they bring in their wealth with them.


There is actually a market for this.
Many people rent out their homes in the UK and use the income to go and live abroad where the cost of living is lower.


Trango Towers said:


> She is 80.....what risk is she. Let apply common sense


The risk is that some 20 year old will marry her in the hope of an American visa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Longhorn said:


> The risk is that some 20 year old will marry her in the hope of an American visa.


So? she gets a toyboy and he gets passport. Many will think this is fair exchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Longhorn said:


> There is actually a market for this.
> Many people rent out their homes in the UK and use the income to go and live abroad where the cost of living is lower.
> 
> The risk is that some 20 year old will marry her in the hope of an American visa.


Looooool.


----------



## BATMAN

lagta he is ko pirni ne ban kiya he.


----------



## POTTER

BATMAN said:


> lagta he is ko pirni ne ban kiya he.


Nahi khabar hai k Nani Maryam ny ban kiyaa hai.


----------



## BATMAN

POTTER said:


> Nahi khabar hai k Nani Maryam ny ban kiyaa hai.



Let's hang both!


----------



## POTTER

BATMAN said:


> Let's hang both!


and Bilawal too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

POTTER said:


> and Bilawal too



All of PPP officials are protected by international agencies... while Zardari and Balawal are untouchables. Jins of pinky will ensure that.

Halki phulki musici to chalti rehta he.


----------



## Dubious

Genghis khan1 said:


> In US they will hold you on airport detention area and send you back on the first flight, but in Pakistan PIA provided her hotel. Per koi Pakistani hota tu os ki Airport per khuir keraty.
> 
> Wasay who is she and why is she blacklisted.


Black listed for overstaying her previous visa...


Now what I don't get is how did she bored the plane if she was blacklisted? No alarms in the system just coz she is white? Or Pakistani blacklist isn't taken seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Indus Pakistan said:


> So? she gets a toyboy and he gets passport. Many will think this is fair exchange.


Allah bhi khush hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Longhorn said:


> Allah bhi khush hoga.


lol. For 20 year old sacrificing himself for 80 year old ....



Dubious said:


> No alarms in the system just coz she is white?


Yep, they call it 'white privilage'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

Indus Pakistan said:


> lol. For 20 year old sacrificing himself for 80 year old ....


Maa me kadmon mein jannat hoti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

i think when young boy marries such old lady he is expecting that old woman will die within few years while he gets u.s visa as her most life has passed so he will marry other woman much younger after her death 


Indus Pakistan said:


> lol. For 20 year old sacrificing himself for 80 year old ....
> 
> Yep, they call it 'white privilage'.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Yaseen1 said:


> i think when young boy marries such old lady


If the young boy can put up with such a old hag then he frankly deserves visa and nishana-e-imtiaz for bravery.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

She should have been stopped at manchester from boarding PIA flight. FIA and PIA need more coordination




Ali_kayani_ca said:


> ISLAMABAD: An American woman with her name being on a blacklist landed at the Islamabad airport on Sunday.
> 
> Murray Maude, aged 80, flew in from Manchester via a Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flight, PK-702.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Investigation Agency’s (FIA) immigration officers intercepted the elderly woman for being on the blacklist.
> 
> Upon being informed of her deportation, she refused to fly back to the USA and started screaming.
> 
> She laid down on the floor of the airport in protest and insisted that she be allowed to stay in the country.
> 
> When contacted, officials of the US embassy in Islamabad reached the airport and tried to prevail upon the woman but to no avail.
> 
> Sources say she had arrived in Pakistan on a six-month visa back in 2001 but stayed put despite her visa having expired. She returned to her home country in 2013, due to which she was put on the blacklist by FIA.
> 
> A spokesperson for the national flag carrier said the woman would be sent back via the airline’s Manchester-bound flight on Monday. Airport officials, in the meantime, are providing her all the facilities.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I personally in favor of allowing the old lady to be in Pakistan, she clearly has an attachment to the country







Would like our wonderful journalist to uncover her background story

May be she wishes to be in Pakistan for what it is a beautiful country
It is well known once you are in Pakistan and get used to the hospitality of people you can't go back to your old ways in other nations where people are too busy all the time

70 year old is a very young age, and of course, she should be offered some assistance

The very least customs should figure out how the lady planned to stay in Pakistan does she knows anyone , does she have funds to support her stay, etc so she can get proper care in case she needs it 

I mean if she knows many people in Pakistan or she has a residence to stay it is an easier option to let her stay


----------



## Taimoor Khan

How the hell she managed to get on the plane to Pakistan? No checks done on her passport, visa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Rogue1 said:


> Its also a great idea for outsourcing elderly care to pakistan. She probably doesn't want to be put in a home in US so she decided to be someones Dhadhi.



 Yes American grandmas are gonna be flooding Pakistan.


----------



## Verve

She should apply for asylum!

An American filing for asylum in Pakistan would be interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

